# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Internet Explorer

## BiZ111

...и всё, что с ним связано 



*





 Википедия

Развитие IE9 началось вскоре после окончательного выпуска IE8 и Microsft начал принимать предложения от пользователей через Microsoft Connect. До сих пор команда разработчиков IE9 сосредоточена на улучшении поддержки HTML5 и добавление поддержки для XHTML и SVG.

Информация об Internet Explorer 9 появилась на конференции PDC 2009 в ноябре 2009 года. Команда разработчиков начала работу над ним в конце октября 2009 года и уже достигла некоторых результатов. Так, движок отображения был переведён с GDI+ на DirectX, что позволяет рисовать более гладкие кривые (в том числе в шрифтах), а также ускорил работу браузера более чем в 5 раз по сравнению с прежней версией. На продемонстрированной странице с тем же самым маршрутом скорость прорисовки в IE8 составляла 7 кадров в секунду, а в IE9 — 130 кадров в секунду. Также первая сборка Internet Explorer 9 набирает 32 из 100 в тесте Acid3 против 20 в IE8.

В дальнейшем 16 марта вышла первая предварительная версия браузера, который уже набирал в тесте Acid3 55 из 100 и повысилась скорость обработки JavaScript до 590 мс. 5 мая вышла вторая предварительная версия браузера, в которой было исправлено множество ошибок, а также существенно ускорилась обработка страниц и более грамотное потребление ресурсов компьютера. В тесте Acid3 он набирает 68 из 100 и скорость обработки JavaScript уменьшилась до 473 мс, а также полное прохождение стандартам W3C. Также он будет поддерживать кодеки H.264/MPEG4 и MP3/ACC. 23 июня вышла третья предварительная версия. В тесте Acid3 он уже набирает 83 из 100 и скорость обработки JavaScript уменьшилась до 347 мс. 5 августа вышла четвертая предварительная версии в тесте Acid3 он уже набирает 95 из 100. Даты финального релиза IE9 пока не объявлены. Вряд ли Internet Explorer 9 будет готов в этом году. Вероятно, новая версия браузера будет сильно отличаться от предыдущих, он уже обгоняет по производительности Firefox 3.6 и 3.7, Opera 10.1, и дышит в затылок браузерам Safari, Google Chrome и Opera 10.5.




*


*История прохождения теста [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*




*Internet Explorer 9*
Как и обещала, компания Microsoft 15 сентября выпустила первую публичную бета-версию браузера Internet Explorer 9.

Минималистский интерфейс IE9, по мнению производителя, обеспечивает максимум рабочего пространства для просмотра веб-страниц; поисковое поле, кнопки навигации и вкладки располагаются в новом веб-обозревателе в один ряд.



Браузер обзавёлся усовершенствованным JavaScript-движком, обеспечивающим «существенный прирост производительности», системой ускорения рендеринга веб-страниц средствами видеоадаптеров и поддержкой современных веб-стандартов, включая HTML 5 и CSS 3.

Улучшениям подверглись средства обеспечения безопасности. Так, менеджер загрузок выдаёт предупреждения, если загружаемые пользователем файлы потенциально опасны. А специальный инструмент оповещает, какие аддоны замедляют работу браузера в процессе загрузки.



В Internet Explorer 9 реализована функция, позволяющая закреплять любимые сайты на панели задач Windows. После чего доступ к ним можно получить, не открывая браузер; специальное меню, вызываемое по щелчку мыши, упростит навигацию по этим сайтам.

*Бета-версию IE 9 можно инсталлировать на компьютер с операционной системой Windows Vista или Windows 7 — но не Windows ХР*!

Дату релиза финальной модификации браузера в Microsoft пока не называют.


*Internet Explorer 9 Beta (9.0.7930.16406) RUS x86*
(для 32-битных систем)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
(у кого есть возможность, пожалуйста, скачайте видюшку и выложите сюда)





*ОБЗОР И ТЕСТИРОВАНИЕ БРАУЗЕРА*

*





 СМОТРЕТЬ


От Buratinka.com!

Компания Microsoft выложила в открытый доступ бета-версию браузера Internet Explorer 9. Корпорация уверяет, что этот браузер получил новый красивый и легкий интерфейс и значительно больше, чем предшественник, приближен к современным веб-стандартам. Вдобавок, браузер обучен использовать в работе максимальное количество аппаратных компонентов системы – не только центральный процессор, но и видеокарту.

Для упрощения интерфейса из окна браузера были убраны почти все меню кроме самых необходимых. По умолчанию в Internet Explorer 9 отключены панели Favorites, Command и Status. Панель вкладок совмещена с адресной строкой. В Microsoft решили не идти путем Google и сделали отдельное поле для поиска, которое также совмещено с адресной строкой, что не очень удобно при работе с большим количеством вкладок.



Для поиска достаточно ввести запрос в адресную строку и нажать Enter. Результаты представляются в ниспадающем списке поиска, как в IE8.



В Internet Explorer 9 изменилось отображение различных уведомлений. Ранее такие уведомления (например, включение скриптов или разрешение всплывающих окон) появлялись в виде панели в верхней части страницы. В новой версии уведомления перенесены в нижнюю часть экрана. Панель перестала занимать всю ширину окна, а ее появление не сопровождается сдвигом содержимого веб-страницы.

По центру пустой страницы расположены ссылки на часто посещаемые сайты, которые представлены в виде десяти окошек. В каждом из них находится иконка, название сайта и цветовой индикатор его популярности.

Вкладки. Microsoft многое сделала для повышения удобства работы с ними. Вкладки теперь можно выносить в отдельные окна простым перетаскиванием с панели в любую часть экрана. Также предусмотрен перенос вкладок из одного окна браузера в другое.

Важный момент – в Internet Explorer появился менеджер загрузок, в котором имеется все самое необходимое для удобной работы. Браузер наконец-то поддерживает функцию дозакачки файлов, так что загрузку можно приостановить и возобновить позже.



Стоит отметить и новый движок JavaScript, который известный как “Chakra” и обеспечивает поддержку ECMAScript 5. Браузер понимает стандарты CSS3, WOFF и HTML5.

Судя по некоторым тестам, производительность Internet Explorer 9 существенно возросла по сравнению с предыдущей версией. Что касается сравнения с другими браузерами, то здесь не все так просто. Результаты сравнения работы браузеров представлены на следующих таблицах:

Скорость запуска браузера



Скорость загрузки веб-страниц


Производительность в тесте SunSpider JavaScript (чем ниже значение, тем выше производительность)


Производительность в тесте PeaceKeeper для JavaScript (чем выше значение, тем выше производительность)



Очевидно, что Microsoft не напрасно проделала большую работу при создании Internet Explorer 9. Однако новая версия по прежнему недотягивает до основных конкурентов – Firefox и Chrome, хотя у Microsoft и получилось существенно сократить разрыв. Кроме того, нельзя не отметить значительно переработанный и более удобный интерфейс.

Не следует забывать, что пока IE9 находится только в бета-версии и, возможно, производителю найдётся чем приятно нас удивить в финале.





*

----------


## Sanych

Чёт я попробовал поставить на Win7, не хочет...

----------


## PatR!oT

еще не видел ни одного человека который им бы пользовался )))))наверное это фантастика)))))

----------

